# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  SBA on Facebook

## gavin

Catch the SBA here too now .....

https://www.facebook.com/scottishbeekeepersassociation

----------


## Kate Atchley

It's still almost devoid of beekeeper comment. I guess the FB page is the public face of SBA ... so we'll keep our chat here amongst bee folk? Good though, to see the SBA shift towards the 21st century ...

----------


## POPZ

> It's still almost devoid of beekeeper comment. I guess the FB page is the public face of SBA ... so we'll keep our chat here amongst bee folk? Good though, to see the SBA shift towards the 21st century ...


Gavin, Kate - good to see familiar faces. I have been AWOL for past year as you probably realise, but now back and really good to be here. A lot of catching up to do as long as no one asks where I have been!! I would not like to bore anyone - life is too short.  :Cool:

----------


## Kate Atchley

Try us ... welcome back!

----------


## drumgerry

Kate it's devoid of beekeeper comment because it's been set up as a page rather than a group.  The livelier BBKA and Beekeepers of Ireland presences on FB have been set up as groups so there's a scrolling ongoing discussion as their main feature.  The current incarnation of the SBA Facebook page will in my opinion only be suitable for announcements and the like which sad to say will make it an altogether duller affair.

----------


## gavin

Welcome back Popz!  Great to hear from you.

----------


## 73shuggie

Hi popz can't get away from me hope to catch up with you as well over the summer

----------

